# Baby food



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I started to train my rats tricks with yogurt on a spoon sense they can't run away with it but was looking for something I can close instead of having to eat most of it I would get the big tubs of yogurt instead of the single containers but it gets eattin to fast and then there would be none for the rats. Anyways I was wondering how long a jar of baby foot stays good and where it should be kept after being opened, also what are your rats favorite kinds of baby food.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gah I wish I remember the name but there was a banana flavor baby food that is smaller then the average serving and in a plastic container that you can snap up when your done. I put it in the fridge, lasted about a week...maybe. Mold will grow on it if not used up fast enough. We used it when we first got the fuzzies but now I use peas for training. Also now that Loki has had real banana he won't go for baby food anymore.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

ok thanks  and haha my girls love banana I wonder what the chances of them actually liking banana baby food is.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I got HEINZ beginner baby food the banana flavour and it says contains lemon juice I know rats shouldn't have citric acids its concentrates lemon juice will it be enough to harm them if I give them at lest a teaspoon with four rats a day? As I'm going to use it for training. Opinions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost guaranteed they will love banana baby food. Mine love sweet pea!! Also squash, apple+pear/blueberry, peaches.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I am sure they will but the containing lemon is what I don't think about it and makes me worry about giving it to them. Maybe I'm just worrying to much. Haha anyone know if the baby food will be ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

If they are female, go ahead. But don't feed it to any male rats. There's a chemical in citrus fruits that can cause kidney cancer in male rats but not female rats. So it'll be 100% OK if your rats are female.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks and they are.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I started to train my rats tricks with yogurt on a spoon sense they can't run away with it but was looking for something I can close instead of having to eat most of it I would get the big tubs of yogurt instead of the single containers but it gets eattin to fast and then there would be none for the rats. Anyways I was wondering how long a jar of baby foot stays good and where it should be kept after being opened, also what are your rats favorite kinds of baby food.


I think there should be an expiration date on it some where. I put mine in the fridge after I open it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

yes there is and ok thats what I wil do I knew it had to be refridgerated haha do you know how long it stays good in the fridge though?


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Mine was over a week. Its a fruit medley. They eat it so fast though. Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha ok.


----------



## LotusGrave (Aug 15, 2013)

When i get baby food for my rattie crew if its not gone two days after i open it i trash it.i dont eat snything over a day and a half old and my experience with baby food is it tends to spoil. Turn brown nd crusty around the rim or grow eadily missable mold by three days which is unsafe :/


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah when I opened it the tinfoil stuff you pull of says only use three days after opening I put the rest in the freezer but I don't know if it will be good frozen do you know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

